# Online-Liga



## diavolo (6. Juni 2004)

hallo zusammen

ich habe mir zum Ziel gesetzt eine Page mit einer Online-Liga (Xbox/PS2) zu erstellen. 

Da es meine erste Page wird hält sich meine Erfahrung natürlich in Grenzen  

und genau deshalb bin ich für jeden nützlichen Tipp dankbar.

Arbeiten werde ich mit Macromedia.

zu Beginn habe ich da schon mal so gewisse Fragen:

1) wie erstelle ich eine Tabelle (Ranking) bei welcher die ergebnisse einberechnet werden. 

2) wie kann ich das ganze so gestalten das nur Mitglieder Ergebnisse eintragen können?

3) soll ich es mit php machen ?


Also erstmals danke denen die sich für meine Fragen Zeit nehmen.

Gruss

Diavolo


----------



## ichnicht (6. Juni 2004)

wenn du irgentwas dynamisches (@ Mitglieder Ergebnisse eintragen ) in deiner Seite hast kommst du um PHP Perl, od. ähnliches nicht herum.

Wegen Macromedia; das ist eine Firma, ich nehm an du meinst den Dreamweaver, dazu kann ich nur sagen: Schreib den Code selber, und verwende keine WYSIWYG - Editoren, weil die unmengen an unnötigem Code produzieren!
Ein guter (ich finde der beste) ASCII-Editor für HTML, PHP, Perl, ... ist phase5 

Für Tabellen und so, wenn du die TAGs bzw. Attribute nicht weißt: SelfHTML


----------



## Mogler (7. Juni 2004)

wow - das ist ja mal ein projekt ...

ohne eine serverseitige scriptsprache mit datenbankanbindung geht da nicht viel. es sei denn du trägst alles per hand ein.

gegen dreamweaver kann ich nichts negatives sagen. ich arbeite auch täglich damit. natürlich muss der code später ausgemistet werden. aber um schnell mal was zu zaubern ist er doch prima.

es gab mal ein komplettes, kostenloses liga-system (php/mysql). hab ich auch mal kurz benutzt - google einfach mal ein wenig

 Mogler


----------

